# Where can I post a recipe? Help! New user!



## mandy moore (May 22, 2009)

Where can i post a recipe ?

do you post recipes in here 
???


----------



## GB (May 22, 2009)

Hi Mandy. Welcome to the site. What is the recipe for? If you look at the forums listing page and scroll down a bit you will see our forums are broken down by the type of food so if you have a tuna recipe you would put it in the fish forum or if you have a burger recipe it can go in the beef forum etc.


----------



## mandy moore (May 22, 2009)

Thank you very much .
that was helpful .


----------



## GB (May 22, 2009)

I am glad that helped


----------

